# Best Manual Reel for new Turf and Beyond?



## abovepargolfer (Jun 17, 2020)

Hey everybody! Just had Tiftuf installed by my landscaper in my backyard (~2500 sq ft) and as much as I wanted everything to be level and smooth unfortunately that just isn't the case. Wishing I could level yesterday.

I am looking to purchase a manual reel mower that I can cut at like 1.5 to 2" until I can level and starting cutting low.

Looking for any recommendations before I pull the trigger. TIAq


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I heard really good things about: Earthwise 1715-16EW 16-Inch 7-Blade

I plan to purchase one in the spring.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

If you don't need it to cut below 1.5", the Fiskars Momentum is excellent. It is a 5 blade reel.

Lower than 1", the higher blade count on the Earthwise should give a better cut, though I've heard the weight distribution can make it bounce too much.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

https://ozito.com.au/products/18v-cylinder-lawn-mower-skin/

Fiskars Momentum is great

People like earthwise brand


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Sinclair said:


> If you don't need it to cut below 1.5", the Fiskars Momentum is excellent. It is a 5 blade reel.
> 
> Lower than 1", the higher blade count on the Earthwise should give a better cut, though I've heard the weight distribution can make it bounce too much.


+1

4 wheels far apart will cause more scalping issues than 2 wheels and a roller close together. The 7 blade Earthwise is great and is easy to pick up and take off the yard. The Fiskars is very heavy and hard to pick up for turns etc. My yard is really bad for bumps and uneven with a massive hill in the middle of my front yard but I have zero issues mowing at 1"

Look at the conveyor roller I just picked up for my Earthwise as well. I dont think it will disappoint.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=23804&p=336759#p336759


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Buffalolawny said:


> https://ozito.com.au/products/18v-cylinder-lawn-mower-skin/
> 
> Fiskars Momentum is great
> 
> People like earthwise brand


The OP is from Vegas. I don't think he can get his hands on Australian exclusive equipment as shown in the Youtube videos.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

I really like my mclane. Try to find one used!


----------



## sirwired (May 21, 2020)

I don't see why people complain about the weight of the Fiskars in turns. You push down on the handle and pivot using the rear wheels, just like a push power mower. You don't need to pick up anything.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

The turns arent too easy around trees and tight lawn areas though.

The biggest pro of the fiskars and Mclane is that it edges better because the reel rolls over the wheels area.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I've been pleases with my fiskars. Easily enough to push that my 12 years can use it. Chain driven reel is nice and has a high spin rate at walking speeds. Cut quality has been very good. I haven't back lapped it yet so I can't speak to that.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Jacks_Designs said:


> I heard really good things about: Earthwise 1715-16EW 16-Inch 7-Blade
> 
> I plan to purchase one in the spring.


After having gone through several different ones - I have the one you mention above. I like it the best of all the manuals.

Just make sure you spray it with a dry lube after every use and it continues to work well.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

I just got the earthwise 7 blade, it's so easy to setup and use, for $100, seemed like a no brainer. It's hard to keep straight in long runs but if you are just looking to cut grass in early stages, it works great. Cut was really clean and as others said, easy to pickup and flip around in turn locations.


----------



## SOLARSUPLEX (Aug 4, 2020)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> The turns arent too easy around trees and tight lawn areas though.
> 
> The biggest pro of the fiskars and Mclane is that it edges better because the reel rolls over the wheels area.


This is something i wish i'd considered when looking at reel mowers. My Great American has about 5/8" between the reel and the wheel which is another inch or so wide so i'm losing out on nearly 2" of outside cutting room when up against any raised edges. Nothing i cant handle with the weed wacker, but i wish i'd considered it.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I wanted to ask something that I didnt see a great answer to or maybe I didnt search enough.

How much reel to bedknife contact do these mowers have new and do they cut paper all across the reel?

I picked a used Scott's 20" classic mower and I cant get the reel to cut all across till I get a fairly tight contact. With that much contact it cuts smoothly but otherwise it cuts only in the centre and not the sides. Would appreciate any help in this setup.

I havent backlapped the reel yet though.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

The honing of backlapping will give you a nice edge to cut paper. The problem with manual reels in general is that it is difficult to get a nice reel to bedknife contact that cuts paper while maintaining a minimum amount of torque needed so the wheels don't lock up in the turf.

Long answer short, get a decent tightness that is decently difficult to push but not so much so that it creates a lock up with the wheels. When you are at that point, backlap with some compound and you should see a difference in the paper cutting. For what it's worth, I believe the Scott's/Earthwise/Great States are the easiest to adjust for the reel to bedknife of all the manual mower brands.


----------

